
Ask HN: Is Load Testing Dead? - scottndecker
We used to load test to make sure we had the appropriate sized vms, subnets, db clusters, etc.  Now our entire stack is serverless and in two regions, both servicing real time traffic.  Everything automatically scales up to handle whatever we throw at it.  The load test has become a formality from another age rather than a value add (speaking specifically for serverless architectures).<p>Agree or disagree?
======
tannerbrockwell
Load testing is a form of capacity planning and validation. You must acquire
other metrics to meet modern SLOs.

